# Naturally Aspirated RB26 (?)



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Does anybody know of one that has been done, used, or designed?

I overheard a conversation, stating they are in existance.

How true this is i don't know so i'm asking you!

How and why would this be done ?

I know on paper its not exactly hard to turn a forced induction engine into an n/a but how would you up the compression etc? (Is this simply a case of skimming the head [or block] by quite some margin?)

Its something i have never really thought of before so i'm perplexed  

An no i don't want one either.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

do a search mate it was discussed about a month ago


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

ISJ said:


> Does anybody know of one that has been done, used, or designed?
> 
> I overheard a conversation, stating they are in existance.
> 
> ...


Yes RB26DE - 220ps, out in 1987.

Oh, give me an award - all RB engines:
http://www.niztek.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26

http://www.sewid.org/cars.htm



> Autech Nissan Skyline 26 R32 4
> 
> This is a strange one. A non-turbo 4 door Skyline with an RB26DE engine. Yes not a typo. 188 Units were produced all with automatic transmission and all in the same colour (paint code JK0).
> 
> ...


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

gfunk said:


> do a search mate it was discussed about a month ago


Sorry, not on the ball recently


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Yes RB26DE - 220ps, out in 1987.
> 
> Oh, give me an award - all RB engines:
> http://www.niztek.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26


Hmm this link states:


linked web site said:


> this is the basic knowledge
> 
> Engine Prefixes: RB = Race Bred
> Engine Capacity: The numeric value indicates the engines capacity
> ...


lol - Race bred (again) and are they trying to say there is an RB 26 D E NA - i don't think so!!


Anyway, RB26DE - 1987, thats old !!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I couldn't find it due to the thread title, but if anybody searches in the future:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=49556&highlight=rb26


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm kind of interested in this idea (just as an idea) surely a blueprinted engine, with a shorter stroke and high compression ratio complete with savage cams would be quite an 'fun' engine ?!

10,000 rpm - >300bhp - 6 speed box


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

You will have a hard time trying to get 300bhp out of a RB26DE engine.

Top Secret Project R32 made 280PS with a RB30DE engine, and you know the guy don't leave any margin of saftey when it comes to car. 

The RB30 has been replaced with an VQ35DE engine now, you can find pics of it recently in the member gallery I think.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Well without trying to be rude to the RB26 - how the hell does BMW manage to get out 340PS out of a 3246cc's then.

Granted its soley designed as an NA engine and its alot newer design.

Surely an RB30 with an RB26 VVT head and cams can get more than 280 PS

Somethings not right here.

Anybody else got 2 cents worth ?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Its like Honda getting a reliable 240bhp out of a 4 cylinder 2.0 litre engine.

There are alot of things that goes into an engine design, it isn't just a box of air. Honda DOHC VTEC and BMW Double Venos are not fun and game when it comes to high output NA motors.

The RB26DE (TT) is there for a reason, if you want NA, you should of bought a Honda... I have.  Even my MILDLY tuned 1.6 litre put out about 190bhp, and that is an engine from 16 years ago!!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

No reason it wouldn't. A well-sorted cosworth 2.0 YB will put out 250bhp in NA trim. If your pockets were deep enough, you could probably get 400+bhp. Nowack's aftermarket conversions for the M3 get 404bhp NA.

You'll need to increase compression to 10+:1, preferably 11:1. The RB26DE made 220bhp as stock (85bhp/L) with a 10.5:1 CR and full daily driveability in 1987. If tuners can't get 300bhp out of a naturally aspirated RB30, they need to start wearing skirts.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> If tuners can't get 300bhp out of a naturally aspirated RB30, they need to start wearing skirts.


hear hear !!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> The RB26DE (TT) is there for a reason, if you want NA, you should of bought a Honda... I have.  Even my MILDLY tuned 1.6 litre put out about 190bhp, and that is an engine from 16 years ago!!!


No, i dont want an n/a, i did say i didn't want one, i'm more than happy with forced induction, BUT i did say i was interested in the subject and to learn whether an n/a rb26existed or not. Thats all


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

_Booty-licious_ drives an R33 with an RB25DE (normally aspirated)


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

ISJ said:


> No, i dont want an n/a, i did say i didn't want one, i'm more than happy with forced induction, BUT i did say i was interested in the subject and to learn whether an n/a rb26existed or not. Thats all


Sorry, didn't mean to direct the idea toward you.  

I am sure it is do able for the RB26 to make massive power in NA form. It will not be daily driveable for sure as the comp ratio will need to be sky high (race gas only). I have seen a RB26 with full webber setup (it is in the same video best motoring issue was the Mine's R34 N1 Spec Skyline that flow around the Internet), that was interesting drive. 

And the sad part is, no matter how much power you get out of the RB26 in NA form, the next guy only need a boost controller to have you eating dust on the straight.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

ISJ said:


> Well without trying to be rude to the RB26 - how the hell does BMW manage to get out 340PS out of a 3246cc's then.


I _was_ going to say that it probably has a much wider bore therefore bigger valve area but to my astonishment, a bit of Googling revealed that the E46 M3 engine is actually _under_ square (87mm bore 91mm stroke) - very much not what you'd expect for a high revving engine.

Makes you wonder how they make it reliable with such high piston speeds - it is a high revver after all.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

kingsley said:


> I _was_ going to say that it probably has a much wider bore therefore bigger valve area but to my astonishment, a bit of Googling revealed that the E46 M3 engine is actually _under_ square (87mm bore 91mm stroke) - very much not what you'd expect for a high revving engine.
> 
> Makes you wonder how they make it reliable with such high piston speeds - it is a high revver after all.


Well, if the truth be known, they had a wee bit of trouble with crankshaft bearings in the early days.

The longer stroke makes the combustion chamber more spherical and allows faster burn which is useful, however, faster piston speeds are required at any given rpm. More nasty harmonics too. There is less area for valve apertures, as you say, but more room for valve lift.

The M3 engine is a strange one, but so is the Toyota 1.8 used in the Exige and Elise (Bore/Stroke = 79.0 mm x 91.5 mm). Work that out!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> _Booty-licious_ drives an R33 with an RB25DE (normally aspirated)


Yep that's me...lots of torque, high compression and very slippery in the wet....marvelous! :smokin:


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Interesting Stuff


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nocturnal said:


> You will have a hard time trying to get 300bhp out of a RB26DE engine.
> 
> Top Secret Project R32 made 280PS with a RB30DE engine, and you know the guy don't leave any margin of saftey when it comes to car.
> 
> The RB30 has been replaced with an VQ35DE engine now, you can find pics of it recently in the member gallery I think.


They still have both cars.
The RB30 was bone stock when they got 280 out of it. They had hardly done anything to it at all apart from stick an Fcon Vpro on it.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Do they? Not sure as I haven't seen it at any type of media. All I have seen is the VQ one, thought they might have rip the RB as both car are white.

Yea, not too much work been put into it internal wise. Just up the comp ratio to 10:1, individual throttle body, and a 6-3-2-1 (that is big) manifold. Easy to say, but don't ask me to do it, I honestly think thats alot of work already.  

I wonder if there are more to be gain out of it if you put the comp to 11:1?

But it is always nice to see Smokey trying something new. :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes like Bean said they still do have both. I'm guessing you can expect a lot more from the NA 32...I really can't picture TS doing a demo car and leaving the engine standard! Can you?


----------

